# Heat tolerant Cymbidiums



## gonewild (Nov 19, 2014)

Does any one a source for heat tolerant Cymbidium plants?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2014)

No, Orchidglade or some vendor in Florida had a line that was supposed to be heat resistant but they got fried by the heat in SC so...


----------



## gonewild (Nov 19, 2014)

NYEric said:


> No, Orchidglade or some vendor in Florida had a line that was supposed to be heat resistant but they got fried by the heat in SC so...



Well that is not very HT is it if the cant survive SC.
I find a lot of talk and discussion about HTC varieties but google does not turn up any nurseries offering more than one clone. Actually I'm not finding many cymbidium plant sellers at all.


----------



## Ray (Nov 20, 2014)

Milton Carpenter was the guy working on that in Florida.

Based upon the "fried" comment, I suspect that the SC failure was due to the failure of the grower to provide shade. Those plants can tolerate heat fine, but when you throw in sunlight on the leaves...

Lance, I believe they're strictly wholesale, but several months ago I got a bunch of Carpenter's crosses from Hilo Orchid Farm.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 20, 2014)

Ray said:


> Milton Carpenter was the guy working on that in Florida.
> 
> Based upon the "fried" comment, I suspect that the SC failure was due to the failure of the grower to provide shade. Those plants can tolerate heat fine, but when you throw in sunlight on the leaves...
> 
> Lance, I believe they're strictly wholesale, but several months ago I got a bunch of Carpenter's crosses from Hilo Orchid Farm.



Thanks Ray, I want a large quantity of plants so wholesale should be no issue.
I'll try Hilo Orchid Farm.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 20, 2014)

i heard about a dude out west who is doing them, but he's a freely admitted racist and i'm not crazy about steering folks his way


----------



## gonewild (Nov 20, 2014)

Hilo Orchid Farm does not have cymbidiums.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2014)

likespaphs said:


> i heard about a dude out west who is doing them, but he's a freely admitted racist and i'm not crazy about steering folks his way


Cool, thanks.


----------



## abax (Nov 20, 2014)

Do you know Andy Easton? I don't have his email addy, but he often
frequents Orchid Source Forum and you could send him a PM from that
site.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 21, 2014)

Lance, please try The Orchid Works. I know they are known for their oncidium plugs but they also put out a couple of other lists per week from other growers in their area. I've seen lots of cybidiums in both 2 and 4 inch pots and some may indeed be heat tolerant. I'm betting that they can help you.


----------



## limuhead (Nov 22, 2014)

I suggest Orchid Source as well. Get on their email list, some cool stuff. They have loads of plugs, some warmth tolerant, and if you give them a call ask to talk to Glen if he is available...
Fred


----------



## valenzino (Nov 22, 2014)

Agree with Abax...was talking about HTC wit J F Posada few weeks ago and his name popped up few times...
http://www.newhorizonorchids.com/


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 23, 2014)

These guys are very tropical and have cymbids - not sure if they export flasks. Hes the contact - http://www.orchidspecies.com.au/cymbidium.html
They are also on Australian ebay.


----------

